# Present Naruto versus Present Sasuke, Present Kakashi, Tobi, and Healthy Itachi



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

Location: Moon
Distance: 50 meters, Naruto was at the senter of each of them
Knowledge: Full
Restrictions: None
Mindset: Kill


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Naruto lose. Sasuke alone can be a challenge to him, add the other and he get mid-diff'ed tho Itachi and maybe Tobirama die in the crossfire


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 9, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Naruto lose. Sasuke alone can be a challenge to him, add the other and he get mid-diff'ed tho Itachi and maybe Tobirama die in the crossfire




Naruto can mid diff sasuke.

Itachi and Tobi are completely useless

Naruto wins high diff


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Naruto can mid diff sasuke.
> 
> Itachi and *Tobi* are completely* useless*
> 
> Naruto wins high diff



Yeah, no we saw how Hiraishin is useful in a team match in the fight against Juubito

Naruto doesn't mid-diff Sasuke at all, especially with a team with a good support (Tobi), Hax(Kakashi) and someone for diversion (Itachi)

Mindset being BL mean Kamui GG


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

What hAppens when Naruto spams his Rasenshurikens? They can either enter Kamui and wait.  Naruto can fly and wait for them, does Sasuke can fly without Naruto's black ball? I think not, all four of them had susanoo's, but Naruto can fight it with his rasenshurikens, plus their chakra problem.  Naruto can also use his clones.  With thousand clones that Even Kaguya find it hard to identify one.  Narutos puts the Gosoudama to a clone and let them chase it and waste chakra.  The way for Naruto to win is to let them be tired.

Kamui can't just GG naruto, his reflexes are insane.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> What hAppens when Naruto spams his Rasenshurikens? They can either enter Kamui and wait.  Naruto can fly and wait for them, does Sasuke can fly without Naruto's black ball? I think not, all four of them had susanoo's, but Naruto can fight it with his rasenshurikens, plus their chakra problem.  Naruto can also use his clones.  With thousand clones that Even Kaguya find it hard to identify one.  Narutos puts the Gosoudama to a clone and let them chase it and waste chakra.  The way for Naruto to win is to let them be tired.
> 
> Kamui can't just GG naruto, his reflexes are insane.



Wait, Tobi is actually Obito? 

Which version then?


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2014)

Sasuke swaps Naruto onto Totsuka blade. Game over. Or better yet, Naruto throws 9 bijuu bomb rasengan abilities at Sasuke and then Sasuke switches places with Naruto and he kills himself.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Wait, Tobi is actually Obito?
> 
> Which version then?



Tobi with one Rinnegan and one sharingan.  He one who fought Minato. Not the Obito we have now. Lol


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Tobi with one Rinnegan and one sharingan.  He one who fought Minato. *Not the Obito we have now*. Lol



Ghost Obito solo 

Kamui GG can still happen if Sasuke distract Naruto long enough or if Itachi sacrifice himself as meat shield but instead of 2x warping speed, it's x3 warping speed


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 9, 2014)

Today is the day Naruto learns to never use Rasengans. He gets roflstomped. You have two Kamui users there, one with double Kamui and Perfect Susano'o. Adding anyone else is overkill in itself, with Sasuke then you have three S/T users. And Itachi will be there just sitting and waiting until someone ports Naruto over to his Totsuka blade.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

Did you forgot dude Naruto clone and how he fooled Kaguya, Sasuke  was even fooled by that when he taught Kaguya caught the real Naruto.  Kakashi, Itachi, Tobi and Sasuke did not show any ability to determine real from clones.  Let's see they Kamui naruto but end up a clone. Kamui again but another clone.

Total waste of chara for them. Blitzing Naruto would be a stupid idea for them. Since when did the four of them become blitzers. Sasuke can use his S/T jutsu but will disable his Susanoo. And damn, Naruto can fly, how would they reach Naruto in the sky. Susanoo arrows, easy to dodge for Nardo Reflex.  And Sasuke could not fly without Naruto's black ball.  Let's say they chase Naruto Up with their Susanoos but they will waste chakra in chasing him, and what happens when they lose chakra in the air?  

Let's not forget about summoning frogs and snakes.

And Naruto can spam Tailed beast Ball while he is up in the air. What shall they do. Susanoo defense? Idts.  The best way for them to avoid beast ball is to go inside Kamui. And they will hide there? Four of them....


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Did you forgot dude Naruto clone and how he fooled Kaguya, Sasuke  was even fooled by that when he taught Kaguya caught the real Naruto.  Kakashi, Itachi, Tobi and Sasuke did not show any ability to determine real from clones.  Let's see they Kamui naruto but end up a clone. Kamui again but another clone.
> 
> Total waste of chara for them. Blitzing Naruto would be a stupid idea for them. Since when did the four of them become blitzers. Sasuke can use his S/T jutsu but will disable his Susanoo. And damn, Naruto can fly, how would they reach Naruto in the sky. Susanoo arrows, easy to dodge for Nardo Reflex.  And Sasuke could not fly without Naruto's black ball.  Let's say they chase Naruto Up with their Susanoos but they will waste chakra in chasing him, and what happens when they lose chakra in the air?
> 
> ...



Sasuke's PS can fly and he also can summon a hawk so dlying isn't a problem and they phase though the Rasengan thank to intang


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

If Sasuke Ps can fly, then he will face Rasenhsurikens, and he is dead. Wether he cuts those, the impact will be strong, last chapter Sasuke was sent backwards with his Ps backwards.

Naruto is not dumb enoughto fight 4 vs 1.  He will fly, make Kage Bunshins, and let his clones will with his enemies. Dont underestimate a clone.  It's like shooting freely from the sky while his enemies perish, so the best way for them is to go inside Kamui.

The problem is that they can't fly, and when they fly with their Susanoos, Naruto will just use Rasenshurikens. And boom!

Naruto can still attck them up high or use his clones to to attck them below.

It's like Dediera using his bombs to kill Sasuke. And Sasuke found it hard to stop Dediera from flying and tat method will is not effective with Naruto.  

Kakashi also used his Kamui to Dediera during Gaara retreival act but it had to be near the target.

My scenario is like this. Naruto flies high, shoot Beast balls.

Kakashi team can go to Nardo by Susanoo and face Rasenshurikens or wait underneath inside Kamui.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus, you forget that the real Naruto has the Gudodama behind his back so he will be easily seen. The Kage Bunshins don't have that. 

Obito or Kakashi can warp Itachi to Naruto and seal him instantly while the other two occupy Naruto, not to mention he will have to deal with two Perfect Susano'os and Kamuis. Seriously, this is too much for Naruto alone


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> If Sasuke Ps can fly, then he will face Rasenhsurikens, and he is dead. Wether he cuts those, the impact will be strong, last chapter Sasuke was sent backwards with his Ps backwards.
> 
> Naruto is not dumb enoughto fight 4 vs 1.  He will fly, make Kage Bunshins, and let his clones will with his enemies. Dont underestimate a clone.  It's like shooting freely from the sky while his enemies perish, so the best way for them is to go inside Kamui.
> 
> ...



Sasuke can summon a Hawk you know and I doubt Naruto has enough reflex to dodge a x3 kamui (since Obito can add his Kamui to Kakashi's


----------



## Krippy (Aug 9, 2014)

Sasuke shifts an enton sword through his brain.


----------



## RBL (Aug 9, 2014)

i'd say naruto wins this with mid-diff.

but then i saw itachi was in sasuke's team, and well you know...


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Current Naruto can't low-mid diff Current Sasuke, let alone this team 

Kamui's double warping is problematic enough, it can turn into triple warping if Obito add his own and Sasuke's teleport should give Naruto some problem, same with PS


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 9, 2014)

That is to much for Naruto but  i think he would take out some of them  before dying.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Sasuke can summon a Hawk you know and I doubt Naruto has enough reflex to dodge a x3 kamui (since Obito can add his Kamui to Kakashi's



Problem they must solve before they get Naruto:

1. He has strong clones.
2. Cannot determine whose the real one and not a clone.
3. Naruto can fly up there while they remained attack by clones and rasenshurikens.
4. Underneath, Nardo clones will do their things.

5. Above, real Naruto will blow them up and just wait.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 9, 2014)

Sasuke teleports Naruto into a Totsuka blitz


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Problem they must solve before they get Naruto:
> 
> 1. He has strong clones.
> 2. Cannot determine whose the real one and not a clone.
> ...



1. They can get cleaned by Sasuke or Obito's Katon
2. the Gudodama are (usually) a give away and having Full Intel help them
3. The Rasenshuriken get either warped or phased ( whcih can be share to teamate as seen with Obito vs Ei situation)
4.Naruto's clone with get destroyed over time and the Nuke are deal with with Kamui

5.Sasuke's PS can save his whole team for one while Sasuke doesn't die

Beside, Soul Dragon deal with clone, also Edo Path should make the match easier


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 9, 2014)

naruto vs his canonical equal with like 6 other shinobi, and some how naruto wins mid difficulty? the fuk happened to the bd bro, about to hit the library i can't no more


----------



## Psp123789 (Aug 9, 2014)

By tobi do you mean tobirama? Naruto flies up and nukes everyone on the other team. Then he blitzes kakashi or nukes him with a TBB, flies out of sasuke's range and nukes him as well.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> By tobi do you mean tobirama? Naruto flies up and nukes everyone on the other team. Then he blitzes kakashi or nukes him with a TBB, flies out of sasuke's range and nukes him as well.



He mean Rinnegan Obito


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

*Alright... Let's have this*



Hachibi94 said:


> 1. They can get cleaned by Sasuke or Obito's Katon
> 2. the Gudodama are (usually) a give away and having Full Intel help them
> 3. The Rasenshuriken get either warped or phased ( whcih can be share to teamate as seen with Obito vs Ei situation)
> 4.Naruto's clone with get destroyed over time and the Nuke are deal with with Kamui
> ...



Answer:

1. Naruto clone sare strong. Not weak clones.

2. About the Godoudama, if they wll follow what Kaguya has done, there damned. What makes you think Naruto will put it again to another clone to fool them.  Diversion were the specialties of Naruto.

3. I haven't seen a Rasengan being warped, it was Minato who warped a beastball in war arc. How can they warped a resengan big enough to cut the tree.

4. Again, Nardo clones were not weak and while they destroy the clones below, the rasengan is coming, so Naruto successfully used his clones to delay and distract them.

5. I dont know how possibly can Sasuke PS can save them when it cant stand Kaguya and Naruto Rasengan explosion.


----------



## RedChidori (Aug 9, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke shifts an enton sword through his brain.



This. I don't know why ya'll are arguing about this. Sasuke by himself is Naruto's equal, adding everyone else just makes it easier for Sasuke to give Naruto a sneak peek of Hell via Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 9, 2014)

lol some people here surprise me. 

Itachi and Tobi are Non-Factors here. Sasuke alone can give Naruto a run for his money (And they are portrayed equal) with Kakashi, they win.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

What makes you think sasuke will find the real Naruto?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2014)

With Sasuke involved, its too much. Take him out and then it would go in completely the other direction


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> What makes you think sasuke will find the real Naruto?



Does not have too. He's got a flying PS to destroy all the clones.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke shifts an enton sword through his brain.



Naruto tears Sasuke's head off at the neck just like Kaguya's arm.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2014)

αce said:


> Sasuke swaps Naruto onto Totsuka blade. Game over. Or better yet, Naruto throws 9 bijuu bomb rasengan abilities at Sasuke and then Sasuke switches places with Naruto and he kills himself.


Is that before or after Naruto creates thousand of clones.

Let's be realistic, Naruto has been constantly being the hero of this battle and I don't say it because I favour Naruto or anything similar, but Kishi has downgraded Sasuke into something less than a sidekick. Every single thing he does gets overshadowed by Naruto's feats.

Even more when Sasuke's S/T technique was laughed at Kaguya and, seconds later, she got literally blitzed by Naruto's shunshin.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

*This*



Jagger said:


> Is that before or after Naruto creates thousand of clones.
> 
> Let's be realistic, Naruto has been constantly being the hero of this battle and I don't say it because I favour Naruto or anything similar, but Kishi has downgraded Sasuke into something less than a sidekick. Every single thing he does gets overshadowed by Naruto's feats.
> 
> Even more when Sasuke's S/T technique was laughed at Kaguya and, seconds later, she got literally blitzed by Naruto's shunshin.



and this, they fail to accept.
Tanx dude


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Heavenly Demon said:


> Inb4Nardo>>Sasuke



Too late for that warning


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just Sasuke would be difficult for Naruto to handle...
Adding everyone else - especially Kamui trolls - removes Naruto's chance of victory


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

Answer me  dude if they are able to fly, Naruto is flying in this fight.


----------



## Panther (Aug 10, 2014)

@ people pulling the ''they equal'' card. equal my ass 

Naruto has been owning Kaguya and shitting on Sasuke by feats. The only threat in this fight for Naruto is Sasuke's ST which can be reacted and dodged just like Kaguya did, his Rikudou powered PS is getting shit on by Kaguya's regular chakra arms which Naruto was able to compete with and later overpower Kaguya and her chakra arms which send her crashing to a hill, not to mention he can casually spam country nukes ( BDFRS ) and mass RSM kb which are equal to Madara's limbo clones 

Kakashi, Tobi and Itachi.... wtf are they even doing in this ? they are fodder compared to current Naruto. Double Kamui speed isn't helping when Naruto has the speed to easily get of the sharingans sight, and intangbility is worthless when you dodn't have the reactions to prevent a blitz from Naruto. Naruto only needs to send 1 RSM clone to Itachi,Tobi and Kakashi to stomp them, while the real one rips Sasuke in half with his shunshin + chakra claw combo.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

*This*



Panther said:


> @ people pulling the ''they equal'' card. equal my ass
> 
> Naruto has been owning Kaguya and shitting on Sasuke by feats. The only threat in this fight for Naruto is Sasuke's ST which can be reacted and dodged just like Kaguya did, his Rikudou powered PS is getting shit on by Kaguya's regular chakra arms which Naruto was able to compete with and later overpower Kaguya and her chakra arms which send her crashing to a hill, not to mention he can casually spam country nukes ( BDFRS ) and mass RSM kb which are equal to Madara's limbo clones
> 
> Kakashi, Tobi and Itachi.... wtf are they even doing in this ? they are fodder compared to current Naruto. Double Kamui speed isn't helping when Naruto has the speed to easily get of the sharingans sight, and intangbility is worthless when you dodn't have the reactions to prevent a blitz from Naruto. Naruto only needs to send 1 RSM clone to Itachi,Tobi and Kakashi to stomp them, while the real one rips Sasuke in half with his shunshin + chakra claw combo.



In addition bro, Naruto can fly up High while sending his nukes below.

Before Kakashi teams reacts, they just know Sasuke does not have his head anymore.

Or they will lower their tails and hide inside Kamui dimension.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sasuke opens with rinnengon st, naruto is forced to defend himself and then gets kamui snipe by kakashi /thread


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

*?*



Bkprince33 said:


> Sasuke opens with rinnengon st, naruto is forced to defend himself and then gets kamui snipe by kakashi /thread



What makes you think Sasuke was reaping the Real Naruto?


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> What makes you think Sasuke was reaping the Real Naruto?



Im assuming sasuke will open with this move, unless naruto has some kind of prep time,  sasuke st is obviously faster then naruto's abilities to create clones


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 10, 2014)

Someone tell me why Naruto can't simply make clones to even the numbers?


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

I really don't know why ppl sleep on sasuke's st jutsu


----------



## Amol (Aug 10, 2014)

Logically Sasuke alone should push Naruto to extreme diff. But if we talk only by feats then Naruto wins mid diff . Yeah I said mid. Blame Kishi.
That S/T jutsu of Sasuke is not going to work on Naruto when it failed on Kaguya. Naruto is faster than her. 
Three clones  from naruto can beat Itachi and Tobi. Real naruto with more 100 clones each spamming Rasenshuriken with real one spamming BB can push Sasuke and Kakashi to corner. 
Yeah those guys have good defences. Lets see who's chakra finishes first.
Shadow Clone Jutsu is too broken ability. Ordinary KCM clones were handling Kage level opponents. This is empowered by RS himself. 
Kishi has been too careless about power levels nowadays . All Sasuke gained a S/T jutsu when Naruto can Jesus style give people eyes . 
Naruto wins by looking at past chapters .But hey Sasuke is equal to naruto. What can I say about it. whatever.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Amol said:


> Logically Sasuke alone should push Naruto to extreme diff. But if we talk only by feats then Naruto wins mid diff . Yeah I said mid. Blame Kishi.
> That S/T jutsu of Sasuke is not going to work on Naruto when it failed on Kaguya. Naruto is faster than her.
> Three clones  from naruto can beat Itachi and Tobi. Real naruto with more 100 clones each spamming Rasenshuriken with real one spamming BB can push Sasuke and Kakashi to corner.
> Yeah those guys have good defences. Lets see who's chakra finishes first.
> ...



Kaguya countered by using her own st 

we can't simply say because it didn't work on kaguya it wont work on naruto.


Imo naruto has the speed to not get blitz, but he will be in a position where he's forced to defend himself and then he's a open target to be kamui sniped


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

*Read first my OP thread.*



Bkprince33 said:


> Im assuming sasuke will open with this move, unless naruto has some kind of prep time,  sasuke st is obviously faster then naruto's abilities to create clones



Thre is enough distance in OP, plus Knowldege is full.

Sasuke did not touch Kaguya last chapter whereas Naruto blow her arm. Logical sense tells us that Sasuke is slower than Naruto. Naruto's reflexes are better than Sasuke. Do you want Sasuke to lose his head?

My point in my posts is that Naruto can Fly away from them, how can they battle Naruto in the sky since they are below?

Fly to him logically, when they fly, per se summong a hawk or use susanoo.

They will be battered by Rasengan big enough to cut the Shinju tree


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Thre is enough distance in OP, plus Knowldege is full.
> 
> Sasuke did not touch Kaguya last chapter where Naruto blow her arm. Logical sense tells us that Sasuke is slower than Naruto. Naruto's reflexes are better than Sasuke. Do you want Sasuke to lose his head?
> 
> ...



50m is nothing for regular shinobi, im sure it won't be nothing for 2 ridikou level shinobi, beside sakura was probably about 50m from naruto and sasuke.





No as kaguya used a st to avoid sasuke's st. in raw speed naruto is faster, but when sasuke uses his st he can still get from point a to point b faster.

If naruto was faster then sasuke, then wouldn't he save sakura himself instead of asking sasuke to use his eye technique?

50m is not enough for naruto to get that break to fly and create clones, 100m and then you have a arguement


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

If Sasuke will rush to Naruto the that's it,. Game over, Naruto cuts Sasuke to pieces.

Speed and Refles matters inc close combats. 

Naruto> Kaguya>Sasuke.

Naruto cutting Kaguya was the example of that.

The best way for Sasuke team to win is to make a combo.

Kamui can2 get Naruto.

Kamui was of equal casting time with Kaguya's tele, in fact Kaguya's tele was better since Naruto can't sense it. But Naruto can avoid anything.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> If Sasuke will rush to Naruto the that's it,. Game over, Naruto cuts Sasuke to pieces.
> 
> Speed and Refles matters inc close combats.
> 
> ...



It's 3x Kamui tho (since Obito can add his own to Kakashi's)


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> If Sasuke will rush to Naruto the that's it,. Game over, Naruto cutdon'tsuke to pieces.
> 
> Speed and Refles matters inc close combats.
> 
> ...



Sasuke isn't slow tho, he was still fast enough to blitz a rinnengon weilding jubi jin, so no i don't see naruto casually cutting sasuke's head off during there intial encounter, maybe over a prolonged cqc battle and sasuke's first attack will force naruto to guard.


naruto is not avoding a kamui snipe while he's busy tangoing with sasuke in cqc.

and lets not forget sasuke can flash activate susano anytime he feels threathen by a cqc move


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

Then, Naruto flies, and they get battered by Rasengans, plus clones alone can handle Kakashi, Obito and Itachi.

If Sasuke can't blitz Naruto it ends, since Naruto can fly freely.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Then, Naruto flies, and they get battered by Rasengans, plus clones alone can handle Kakashi, Obito and Itachi.
> 
> If Sasuke can't blitz Naruto it ends, since Naruto can fly freely.



Hawk, why do you forget the Hawk and beside, Kakashi can Kamui the Rasenshuriken since the limit of Kamui isn't the power of the object but it's size and with his war-arc stamina/Obito's chakra, it should Kamui all of Naruto's projectile (bar a charged Bijuudama, tho it either get interrupted or swaped by Sasuke


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Naruto by feats is much stronger than Sasuke.* It does not matter how they are portrayed in the series*, what we have seen from Naruto far out weighs what we have seen from Sasuke. 

*Naruto can create 4-5 clones to match his opponents*. The clones alone will destroy tobi and Itachi in matter of seconds. That leaves Sasuke and Kakashi. Naruto will have a tough time with both of them, but will be able to pull it off due to having too much fire power and more raw speed than either of them can handle. Naruto is arguably faster than 8th gate Gai. Kakashi will not be able to land a kamui and sasuke's PS will be cracked like egg shells after a couple bujji futon's.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

You guys do realize how weak Naruto's clones are when he makes 100 of them at once right? Based on feats, they are even weaker then his KCM clones. Ametarasu + Enton should be a perfect way to deal with Naruto's clones. Naruto can't be too rash about using his nukes either, because Sasuke can easily reverse their places and Naruto will essentially be throwing his nukes at himself. Sasuke has PS too fly up high in the air, and its slashes should be capable of matching multiple Bijudamas. We don't exactly know how Kaguya throws Sasuke's PS either, it may very well be some sort of Jutsu like a massive ST as opposed to physical strength.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Then, Naruto flies, and they get battered by Rasengans, plus clones alone can handle Kakashi, Obito and Itachi.
> 
> If Sasuke can't blitz Naruto it ends, since Naruto can fly freely.




So while all of this is taking place you have, tobirama, obito, itachi, and kakashi all chilling taking selfies?


So sasuke will watch naruto fly, make clones, and use rasengons all while sasuke is right in his face? 


Naruto gets warped during his cqc exchange with sasuke the most logical scenerio

every single time kaguya evaded sasuke's technique was with her own st technique, saying naruto will casually deal with sasuke opening with that move before he can get kamui warped is baseless.

naruto hit kaguya and thats a awesome speed feat, but kaguya wasn't using st so we can not say naruto is faster then sasuke to the point where he can casually dispatch him in a cqc exchange


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

How do you know Naruto can be warped, his speed and reflexes was already proven.  Nad how can Sasuke stop Naruto from flying. Sasuke does not have that can take Naruto down. And by the way, it Tobi Rinnegan, not Tobirama, try readin first OP. 

Tanx.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> You guys do realize how weak Naruto's clones are when he makes *100 of them at once right*? .






He doesnt need to make 100 clones. 4 powerful clones will reduce his opponents to Kakashi and Sasuke. 2 clones would take out Kakashi and the real Naruto could blitz Sasuke GG

*Naruto wins high diff*


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> How do you know Naruto can be warped, his speed and reflexes was already proven.  Nad how can Sasuke stop Naruto from flying. Sasuke does not have that can take Naruto down. And by the way, it Tobi Rinnegan, not Tobirama, try readin first OP.
> 
> Tanx.



I have no doubt in my mind naruto can dodge kamui, if he's aware of it, But dodging it, while he's having a cqc fight with a opponent on his level nah, thats wishful thinking



So we gonna act like susano can't fly and like sasuke wont attempt to hit him in anyway shape or form while naruto is attempting to fly? sasuke can even grab him with a susano hand and restrain him for a small window of time or even use amatarasu on him.



Sasuke has a lot of moves to take naruto down, will they land is the better question, in a one on one bout i tend to lean to naruto with hard to extreme difficulty, adding in a few shinobi tips the scales in sasuke's favor i though that was pretty obvious.



how does that change my point tho ?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> How do you know Naruto can be warped, his speed and reflexes was already proven.  Nad how can Sasuke stop Naruto from flying. Sasuke does not have that can take Naruto down. And by the way, it Tobi Rinnegan, not Tobirama, try readin first OP.
> 
> Tanx.



Sasuke can summon a hawk and beside, Gedo Mazo end Naruto's clone with Soul Dragon


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

That's the problem when Sasuke summons a hawk, He will be battered by Flying clones and Rasengans.  I can even imagine a clone taking down Sasuke, blame Kishi for making Naruto so OP


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> That's the problem when Sasuke summons a hawk, He will be battered by Flying clones and Rasengans.  I can even imagine a clone taking down Sasuke, blame Kishi for making Naruto so OP



Gedo Mazo's Soul Dragon should end the clone fast and the Rasenshuriken are either Kamui'ed or Sasuke swap place with Naruto so he get his Rasenshuriken in the face and beside, since when can Naruto use Rasengan as projectile (discounting FRS and it's variant)?


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> That's the problem when Sasuke summons a hawk, He will be battered by Flying clones and Rasengans.  I can even imagine a clone taking down Sasuke, blame Kishi for making Naruto so OP




LOL Sasuke blitzes any clone Naruto makes. Rasengans are not going through Susano'O.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> LOL Sasuke blitzes any clone Naruto makes. Rasengans are not going through Susano'O.




Thats why the real Naruto will blitz sasuke while 3-4 clones take care of everyone else....simple


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

When Sasuke blitzes clones, he dies when Naruto blitzes him.

And who says Susanoo can stand Rasengans, Sasku's PS just went boom after Rasengan landed to Kaguya. One Rasengan as big as the one that cut the tree is enough to erase everyone below.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2014)

This isn't the manga, it's the battledome. Until someone tells me how Naruto avoids getting shifted into a kamui port by Sasuke or being shifted into totsuka blade this is game over. If Naruto can muster up a bunch of clones and force a nuke fight, he might win unless of course Kakashi and Obito can warp them. Although clones aren't going to necessarily confuse Sasuke since he has goudama on his back and his initial instinct isn't going to be to fool them into which one is the real one. That was only something he had to do against Kaguya because the only thing he was able to do was use trick tactics. He can still swap the real one and he can't get out like Madara did because he can't physically just swap places with his clone like a limbo user can.


Sasuke's ability is tres tres tres broken and just because the author is making the main character the spot light in a plot driven manga doesn't mean the battledome version of his rinnegan is nigh unbeatable. Sasuke can literally switch places with Naruto the moment he throws a lethal attack onto him and what exactly does he do in that situation? Nothing.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Thats why the real Naruto will blitz sasuke while 3-4 clones take care of everyone else....simple



But Naruto won't blitz Sasuke. Even the original one won't. 



Invictus-Kun said:


> When Sasuke blitzes clones, he dies when Naruto blitzes him.
> 
> And who says Susanoo can stand Rasengans, Sasku's PS just went boom after Rasengan landed to Kaguya. One Rasengan as big as the one that cut the tree is enough to erase everyone below.



LOL what? The lowest form of Susano'O can tank a Rasengan without a single scratch. YRS might be big, but its easily tanked by Susano'O. Especially Sasuke's PS no less.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> But Naruto won't blitz Sasuke. Even the original one won't.




Exactly why couldnt Naruto blitz Sasuke ? 

Sasuke may be able to teleport out of the once...MAYBE but then we eventually be caught and over powered.

His clones will only need moments to finish off Kakashi, Itachi and Tobi then it becomes Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Exactly why couldnt Naruto blitz Sasuke ?



Because he's hardly faster then Sasuke. They are evenly matched in speed (We both know Naruto blitzing Kaguya was PIH). 



> His clones will only need moments to finish off Kakashi, Itachi and Tobi then it becomes Naruto vs Sasuke.



Ummm no. PS > Clones, even if its a featless PS. Naruto's clones have not impressed me much. And remember that Sasuke has teammates, his S/T Jutsu is Haxxed if he uses it in unison with things like Kamui or Totsuka.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Because he's hardly faster then Sasuke. They are evenly matched in speed (We both know Naruto blitzing Kaguya was *PIH*).
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no. PS > Clones, even if its a featless PS. Naruto's clones have not impressed me much. And remember that Sasuke has teammates, his S/T Jutsu is Haxxed if he uses it in unison with things like Kamui or Totsuka.



What's PIH? Plot-Induced Hero?


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Because he's hardly faster then Sasuke. They are evenly matched in speed (We both know Naruto blitzing Kaguya was PIH).
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no. PS > Clones, even if its a featless PS. Naruto's clones have not impressed me much. And remember that Sasuke has teammates, his S/T Jutsu is Haxxed if he uses it in unison with things like Kamui or Totsuka.




Your overrating the "teammates" here for one.

Naruto is much faster than sasuke and ignoring the kaguya blitz is ignorant

Naruto's riduko clones have plenty enough firepower to one shot Kakashi's susanoo


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Your overrating the "teammates" here for one.
> 
> Naruto is much faster than sasuke and ignoring the kaguya blitz is ignorant
> 
> Naruto's riduko clones have plenty enough firepower to one shot Kakashi's susanoo



Tell me one speed feat Naruto has over Sasuke ignoring the Kaguya's blitz then

And Double Warping Speed Kamui (triple if you add Obito) end Naruto


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> *Tell me one speed feat Naruto has over Sasuke ignoring the Kaguya's blitz then*
> 
> And Double Warping Speed Kamui (triple if you add Obito) end Naruto




Lolz 

Ignoring the main feat Naruto has over sasuke...how convient right ?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Lolz
> 
> Ignoring the main feat Naruto has over sasuke...how convient right ?



I know right, because if this feat was _so_ legit, he would slash her apart without problem


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> I know right, because if this feat was _so_ legit, he would slash her apart without problem




*Panel feat = Legit*

Ignoring the fact doesnt stop it from happening.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> *Panel feat = Legit*
> 
> Ignoring the fact doesnt stop it from happening.



So, by this logic, Kakashi is physically stronger than RSM Naruto since he could run in Kaguya's Gravity while Naruto couldn't


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> So, by this logic, Kakashi is physically stronger than RSM Naruto since he could run in Kaguya's Gravity while Naruto couldn't




Naruto was obviously completely exhausted...Kakashi was not. 

If you wana compare my logic make sure you use proper scenarios that match with mine.

Sasuke's instant was evaded

Naruto speed blitzed and land a major strike *(It happened, get used to it) *


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Naruto was obviously completely exhausted...Kakashi was not.
> 
> If you wana compare my logic make sure you use proper scenarios that match with mine.
> 
> ...



Naruto didn't even looked that exhausted and I could have used Obito for a proper exemple then 

So basically Naruto is faster than instant...


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

Naruto's got the moves guys, Sasuke does not have it.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Naruto's got the moves guys, Sasuke does not have it.



Naruto can't risk Rasenshuriken or he get them himself via swapping.Either that or they get Kamui'ed and Gedo Mazo deal with clone and Hawk deal with fly


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> What's PIH? Plot-Induced Hero?



Plot induced Hinderance, saw it used on a Forum when I was Net Searching, quiet like the idea. 

Basically, when a character is hindered for plot purposes, a term mostly pertaining too speed and strength feats (Since PIS does not really apply to physical attributes). 



JuicyG said:


> Your overrating the "teammates" here for one.
> 
> Naruto is much faster than sasuke and ignoring the kaguya blitz is ignorant
> 
> Naruto's riduko clones have plenty enough firepower to one shot Kakashi's susanoo



Naruto is NOT much faster then Sasuke, as Sasuke has feats that match those off Naruto's (He was able to blitz One-Eyed Madara whereas Naruto couldn't). 

FRS variants won't be powerful enough to destroy PS assuming they are more or less as strong as YRS.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> *Naruto was obviously completely exhausted...Kakashi was not.*



Obito who was on the verge of death managed to run under that gravity as well so I suppose that's legit as well following your logic.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Heavenly Demon said:


> Obito who was on the verge of death managed to run under that gravity as well so I suppose that's legit as well following your logic.




What does this have to with the debate ? Nothing it seems


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

The comparison was with Naruto and Sasuke, with or without gravity.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> The comparison was with Naruto and Sasuke, with or without gravity.



Naw, we're just showing how flawed her logic is because it's basically "because it happened it's legit"


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

Alright, Ive got work guys,


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Alright, Ive got work guys,



Good Luck man


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2014)

αce said:


> This isn't the manga, it's the battledome. Until someone tells me how Naruto avoids getting shifted into a kamui port by Sasuke or being shifted into totsuka blade this is game over.



If we're gonna be like that, then Nardo kills Sasuke with the body flicker. Unless he is more reflexive than Kaguya, he dies before he can react (and thus use the Rinnegan).

Alternatively, he can just clone feint the shift and nuke everything on its cool down.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> What does this have to with the debate ? Nothing it seems



You said panel feat = legit 

So I'm showing how flawed that claim is because if we use this logic then Kakashi & near death Obito are physically stronger than Naruto.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 10, 2014)

Rocky said:


> If we're gonna be like that, then Nardo kills Sasuke with the body flicker. Unless he is more reflexive than Kaguya, he dies before he can react (and thus use the Rinnegan).
> 
> Alternatively, he can just clone feint the shift and nuke everything on its cool down.



Sasuke is just as fast as Naruto, I don't understand why Naruto fans can't accept that


----------



## Krippy (Aug 10, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Naruto tears Sasuke's head off at the neck just like Kaguya's arm.



Sasuke swaps with one of his clones and rips his lungs out through his ass.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2014)

Naruto loses, Sasuke plus Kakashi is enough.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Sasuke is just as fast as Naruto, I don't understand why Naruto fans can't accept that


Naruto's blitzed Kaguya and Madara. Sasuke only was able to do the latter when he let his guard down and Sasuke has been unable to do the former. 

You're kind of downgrading Naruto's feats.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2014)

Is Tobi Ghost Obito, Jubbito, Two eyed Obito? I don't know which one..


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Heavenly Demon said:


> You said panel feat = legit
> 
> So I'm showing how flawed that claim is because if we use this logic then Kakashi & near death Obito are physically stronger than Naruto.




That is not the same logic once so ever. 

If we are going to start dismissing panel feats then when do we know where to start excepting them and under what conditions ?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Rinnegan Obito....How can the fight Naruto flying?


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 11, 2014)

αce said:


> This isn't the manga, it's the battledome. Until someone tells me how Naruto avoids getting shifted into a kamui port by Sasuke or being shifted into totsuka blade this is game over. If Naruto can muster up a bunch of clones and force a nuke fight, he might win unless of course Kakashi and Obito can warp them. Although clones aren't going to necessarily confuse Sasuke since he has goudama on his back and his initial instinct isn't going to be to fool them into which one is the real one. That was only something he had to do against Kaguya because the only thing he was able to do was use trick tactics. He can still swap the real one and he can't get out like Madara did because he can't physically just swap places with his clone like a limbo user can.


Naruto simply stays out of the range of Sasuke's rinnegan technique, or blocks LoS with whatever technique he desires.  Or he just dodges Kamui after being shifted considering how quickly kaguya reacted to sasuke's teleportation.

Plus it's not like Sasuke can even use that technique right off the bat.  Not only that, but we've seen in the last chapter that a few chakra punches gg's sasuke's greatest known power: PS while Naruto doesn't even sustain injury from Kaguya's chakra punches.  So even if you gave sasuke's rinnegan tech infinite range and no cooldown, NAruto still beats him.



αce said:


> Sasuke's ability is tres tres tres broken and just because the author is making the main character the spot light in a plot driven manga doesn't mean the battledome version of his rinnegan is nigh unbeatable. Sasuke can literally switch places with Naruto the moment he throws a lethal attack onto him and what exactly does he do in that situation? Nothing.


Except the author has given stipulations for Sasuke's rinnegan technique such as a limited range, a cooldown/prep, and requiring LoS that don't make it broken at all.  

The real naruto just flies away from sasuke and makes a bunch of clones that go on to nuke him or kill him with chakra punches.  Feat-wise of course.



Destiny Monarch said:


> Sasuke is just as fast as Naruto, I don't understand why Naruto fans can't accept that


IF Sasuke is just as fast as Naruto, then how is Naruto able to blitz Kaguya's arm off while she's looking right at him, yet Sasuke is unable to land a chidori despite teleporting right next to her?  Also, how is sasuke even as fast as kaguya when *she can travel 10+ meters up in the air before Sasuke can even finish his chidori stab?*


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Naruto simply stays out of the range of Sasuke's rinnegan technique, or blocks LoS with whatever technique he desires.  Or he just dodges Kamui after being shifted considering how quickly kaguya reacted to sasuke's teleportation.
> 
> Plus it's not like Sasuke can even use that technique right off the bat.  Not only that, but we've seen in the last chapter that a few chakra punches gg's sasuke's greatest known power: PS while Naruto doesn't even sustain injury from Kaguya's chakra punches.  So even if you gave sasuke's rinnegan tech infinite range and no cooldown, NAruto still beats him.
> 
> ...



This, When Nardo flies, he will be out of range..Ony chane to get him is Hawk by Sasuke or Flying Susanoo..but they will be hindered by rasengans


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Rinnegan Obito....How can the fight Naruto flying?



Ok just curious,  specify next time because I had no idea because Obito has had so many different forms.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

The main concpet of this match is team Sasuke must avoid Naruto to fly, cause they cant, they need hawks or susanoo. So more or less, they will blitz Naruto while On ground... When Naruto is on the air, he can make clones to deal or distract them, while Naruto prepares giant rasengans, there only way to survive rasengans is hide in Kamui. So it's naruto shooting above.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Aug 11, 2014)

αce said:


> Sasuke swaps Naruto onto Totsuka blade. Game over. Or better yet, Naruto throws 9 bijuu bomb rasengan abilities at Sasuke and then Sasuke switches places with Naruto and he kills himself.



This naruto can't win there's no chance. Too much S/T rape going on. Sasuke could teleport naruto right into short/long range kamui and GG. Obito and kakashi phase through all narutos moves and sasuke teleports naruto in obitos hand GG. Kakashi kamui sasuke a meter behind naruto, sasukes teleports sword into narutos head


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

What? How can they phase if Naruto was 500 meters flying in the sky?


----------



## maupp (Aug 11, 2014)

Naruto clears. A tailed beast FRS spam clear most of them. Narutoo can mid diff Sasuke at worst, Kaakshi and susano isn't a big deal to Naruto either. Too much firepower on Naruto side. Itachi, obi are almost irrelevant especially Itachi given any high end damma clear(Tobi can phase). Shadow clones spamm deal wuth Tobi phasing and Naruto is strong enough to go toe to toe with Kaguya and even blitz her, he'll deal with Kakashi(who is featless so far) and Sasuke just fine.

Naruto clears.

Numbers shouldn't fool people. We saw Madara clear 5 or 6 top tier 0 diff. Itchi and Obito aren't even at the level of opponent whom Madara cleared easily and Naruto is far stronger than that version of Madara. Kakashi is at best EMS Madara level and this is me giving him the benefit of the doubt, which simply means he isn't at a level to pose much threat to Naruto because we know that level just doesn't cut with people on current Naruto level. Sasuke is the only decent guy to fight Naruto and even him feats wise is nowhere near Naruto.

Again, Naruto clears


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Tanx for your support dude.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 11, 2014)

If Naruto can make clones before spacetime GG he wins.

If Naruto is spacetime GG'd first obviously he loses.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

I set The knowledge to Full in my OP. That means Naruto knows Kakashi and Obito both had Kamui. And Sasuke had St Jutsu.

I just Read about Madara now, He escaped FTG and Kamui by Kakashi using his Bijuus powers. What does it mean. Kakashi and Obito Cant blitz Naruto since Naruto Had all half Bijuus.  With regards to Sasuke ST, it was legit slower than Kaguya, where Naruto blitzes Kaguya and Cuts her arm. Imagine it's her head and It was Sasuke on his Shoes. Sasuke dies. 

Or Naruto will just use his insane speed and fly away and Boom! End of them.


----------



## Panther (Aug 11, 2014)

People who think that Kamui is gonna even touch let alone kill RSM Naruto are kidding themself. Kamui isn't touching a guy that has the speed to easily dissapear from the sharingans sight.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 11, 2014)

naruto takes this mid dif, sasuke's s/t can be dodged as proven by kaguya and naruto's shunshin speed puts naruto's speed faster than kaguya's reaction. naruto's reflexes and speed are far above sasuke reflexes or reaction time. With full knowledge naruto would instantly fly away from sasuke's s/t range like madara did. from there he would nuke with bijuu rasengan variants.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Guess I have made my point Naruto can handle them easily.

Tanx for those who support in my idea that Naruto will GG all of them.

Unless someone will prove me wrong.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 11, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> IF Sasuke is just as fast as Naruto, then how is Naruto able to blitz Kaguya's arm off while she's looking right at him, yet Sasuke is unable to land a chidori despite teleporting right next to her?  Also, how is sasuke even as fast as kaguya when *she can travel 10+ meters up in the air before Sasuke can even finish his chidori stab?*



Sasuke was able to blitz One-Eyed Madara while Naruto couldn't. Furthermore Sasuke was under the effects of gravity when he attacked Kaguya and she flew away the second she switched the location.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 11, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Sasuke was able to blitz One-Eyed Madara while Naruto couldn't. Furthermore Sasuke was under the effects of gravity when he attacked Kaguya and she flew away the second she switched the location.




Sasuke's combat speed is much slower than Narutos


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Sasuke's combat speed is much slower than Narutos



And? Both of Naruto's blitz attempt were blocked by Madara


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> naruto takes this mid dif, sasuke's s/t can be dodged as proven by kaguya and naruto's shunshin speed puts naruto's speed faster than kaguya's reaction. naruto's reflexes and speed are far above sasuke reflexes or reaction time. With full knowledge naruto would instantly fly away from sasuke's s/t range like madara did. from there he would nuke with bijuu rasengan variants.



*she can travel 10+ meters up in the air before Sasuke can even finish his chidori stab?*


Kaguya avoided sasuke's st with her own st, last time i check naruto doesn't have st


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 11, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> And? Both of Naruto's blitz attempt were blocked by Madara





What does this prove ? Its doesnt change the fact that naruto's normal combat is faster than Sasukes, so when they fight each other it is more likely naruto will not be blitzed and in fact counter sasuke's attacks very well.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 11, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> What does this prove ? Its doesnt change the fact that naruto's normal combat is faster than Sasukes, so when they fight each other it is more likely naruto will not be blitzed and in fact counter sasuke's attacks very well.



Naruto's attempts at blitzing where *blocked*.
Sasuke managed to cut Madara in half. 

It proves that their speed are roughly the same, Naruto is most certainly not fast enough to blitz Sasuke.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 11, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Naruto's attempts at blitzing where *blocked*.
> Sasuke managed to cut Madara in half.
> 
> It proves that their speed are roughly the same, Naruto is most certainly not fast enough to blitz Sasuke.




Par sasuke's teleportation, Naruto is indeed faster than Sasuke.

Explain the Kaguya blitz then ?


It is widely excepted in BD that naruto is faster than Sasuke


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Aug 11, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Par sasuke's teleportation, Naruto is indeed faster than Sasuke.
> 
> Explain the Kaguya blitz then ?



Explain the Madara blitz then? Which you have attempted to avoid thus far. 




> It is widely excepted in BD that naruto is faster than Sasuke



Sure, he may be slightly faster, but he's most certainly not fast enough to blitz Sasuke.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 11, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Sure, he may be slightly faster, but he's most certainly not fast enough to blitz Sasuke.




This is not a race either although Naruto IS faster.

Naruto has far more firepower and has shown more durability feats...Sasuke is solo'd mid diff by naruto....

The others are fodder compared to naruto


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah no, for blitzing someone, you need to be 20x faster than them, tho the fact that Naruto failed to blitz Madara make the Kaguya's moment BS. Either that, or Madara's reflex >>>>>Kaguya's


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 11, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Sasuke was able to blitz One-Eyed Madara while Naruto couldn't. Furthermore Sasuke was under the effects of gravity when he attacked Kaguya and she flew away the second she switched the location.



that was the first time Naruto even moved his legs in his new form, and he didn't use anything in his arsenal indicating that he was far from going all out.

Contrast to current Naruto who has been using his new form for combat for quite a while and was bloodlusted after black zetsu's statements.  There's no comparison to be made.

Kaguya and Sasuke were both under the effects of gravity at the same time.  If Kaguya was no longer under the gravity's effects, so is Sasuke and his chidori stab.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Yeah no, for blitzing someone, you need to be 20x faster than them, tho the fact that Naruto failed to blitz Madara make the Kaguya's moment BS. Either that, or Madara's reflex >>>>>Kaguya's



Hey suprise! Someone gets it!


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 11, 2014)

Sasuke alone as the Solo Potential against Current Naruto. Since Naruto has failed to show that he can keep up with his S/T movement. Their too much sasuke can do with it. But having Sasuke with back up is just retarded.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol. A Sasuke fan buthurt, how many times Sasuke ST jutsu failed to touch even Kagua's hair, and Naruto blitzing her and vut her arm.  Failure to see that Naruto is faster than Sasuke is atrocity.

Plus Casting time of Sasuke ST jutsu, he needs to focused, Naruto just boom and hes there.

Kamui is not a problem, even fodder Madara with all bijuus cant be touch be Kamui.

Sasuke ST jutsus is a joke. Don't make serious, unless you want Naruto to Cut Sasuke's head.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Lol. A Sasuke fan buthurt, how many times Sasuke ST jutsu failed to touch even Kagua's hair, and Naruto blitzing her and vut her arm.  Failure to see that Naruto is faster than Sasuke is atrocity.



Being shifted into an Ice Block and facing gravitational fields GREATLY hinders Physical movement. Sasuke hit Kaguya with Amaterasu. And last time I checked S/T is faster than Amaterasu. So their is obviously special circumstances that made Sasuke not land his attack(Shifting into an iceblock and working against gravitational fields)



> Plus Casting time of Sasuke ST jutsu, he needs to focused, Naruto just boom and hes there.



Sorry but no. We are unaware of Sasuke Casting time, recharge time. And even against Kaguya their was a build up of chakra.



> Kamui is not a problem, even fodder Madara with all bijuus cant be touch be Kamui.



Madara never shown the ability to evade Kamui. 

[/quote]Sasuke ST jutsus is a joke. Don't make serious, unless you want Naruto to Cut Sasuke's head.[/QUOTE]

Such a joke that each time Kaguya had to counter it it involved another Mass Dimensional shifting jutsu and enviormental advantages to avoid it. Yes. Such a joke.

Naruto has failed to react to Sasuke S/T and is STILL dumbfounded about its abilities. Your basing your entire argument on their abilities against Kaguya. When Naruto doesn't have the ability that Kaguya is using to avoid Sasuke space time.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 11, 2014)

nope naruto would still blitz, madara is nowhere near kaguya's level don't even try to compare them, naruto clearly wasn't going all out, hell naruto didn't even know he could fly which proves naruto wasn't fully aware of his full capabilities, naruto still has higher gears he could reach not to mention he still hasn't even pulled out his mech.. a sasuke that couldn't even land a single hit on kaguya with everything his got is not touching naruto, plain and simple. naruto takes this mid dif. this thread is turning into a joke. 

naruto blitz kaguya, pinned down black zetsu and then he dismantled kaguya a demi god and he did all that in seconds and somehow he still had time to save sasuke. i'm starting to think naruto could take this with low diff as well.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol, Madara evaded Kamui...go read back the chapter with Kakashi and Minato trying to use Kamui and FTG to squash him.  It failed


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Lol, Madara evaded Kamui...go read back the chapter with Kakashi and Minato trying to use Kamui and FTG to squash him.  It failed



Yeah No, The Kamui was intended for Obito, that's why the Sand Wall was here 

Also, is this a hacked account? because it doesn't seem like you


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

it"s me dude... break now in work

Here.

Databook and Naruto WIki..


Madara sealed the Ten-Tails into his body shortly after Obito's own failed effort. Madara was noted to have obtained more power than Obito did, and likewise did not need to go through an adjustment period to gain control of it.[97] He becomes faster than the Flying Thunder God Technique and Kamui,[98] and durable enough to survive even the Night Guy. His regenerative powers are enough to survive bisection,[99] causing Madara to declare himself immortal.[100]


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> it"s me dude... break now in work
> 
> Here.
> 
> ...





Here, Kakashi tried to Kamui Obito, not Madara and beside, a double kamui is faster than One-Eyed Juudara


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

where Obito there?  It is a Kamui FTG combo to handle Madara which failed


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> where Obito there?  It is a Kamui FTG combo to handle Madara which failed



Bottow right of the first link, tho you only see his back


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

lol, you have nice excuse there, but i don't buy it... if you can give me chapter i migth consider... i forgot what chapter is that.. maybe 500s


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> lol, you have nice excuse there, but i don't buy it... if you can give me chapter i migth consider... i forgot what chapter is that.. maybe 500s



Chapter 665, and if you look closely I'm not lying at all


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

alright.. ill read now,, i still stand Naruto ill erase all of them when he flies


----------

